# GPS fonctionalité sans abo. 3G ?



## Ritchie_007 (11 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas trouvé réponse à ma question.

Est-ce la fonction GPS de l'iPad est indépendante de la fonction 3G ?

En d'autres mots, le GPS vient avec le modèle 3G, mais les puces et activation des fonctions sont-elles indépendantes ???

J'imagine bien que oui.  Mais nulle part je n'ai vu un mot à ce sujet ou à l'inverse !

Merci,

Ritchie


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2010)

Totalement indépendant, tout comme dans un iPhone. Le GPS peut être utilisé de maniére autonome, donc sans abonnement 3G. Du coup, c'est extrêmement intéressant à l'étranger.


----------

